# Can not install squid33 from ports



## prvcowboy (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello,

_The_ build process finishes without any error, but when it goes to _the_ installation stage I get this:


```
===>   Registering installation for squid33-3.3.11_5
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/www/squid33/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/squid/cert_tool): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/www/squid33/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/squid/ext_kerberos_ldap_group_acl): No such file or directory
*** Error code 74
```

Since this happen*e*d during _the_ update process I lost _the_ previous working version of Squid (which was squid33-3.3.11_3). How can I install it back? Is it stored somewhere?


----------



## prvcowboy (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes I did. But after this error I did `make rmconfig` and `make clean`. The only option I changed afterwards is AUTH_LDAP. I'm still getting this error. 

Full configuration is:

```
ARP_ACL=off: Enable ARP/MAC/EUI based authentification
     AUTH_KERB=on: Install Kerberos authentication helpers
     AUTH_LDAP=on: Install LDAP authentication helpers
     AUTH_NIS=on: Install NIS/YP authentication helpers
     AUTH_SASL=off: Install SASL authentication helpers
     AUTH_SMB=off: Install SMB auth. helpers (req. Samba)
     AUTH_SQL=off: Install SQL based auth (uses MySQL)
     CACHE_DIGESTS=off: Use cache digests
     DEBUG=off: Build with extended debugging support
     DELAY_POOLS=off: Enable delay pools (bandwidth limiting)
     DNS_HELPER=off: Use external dnsserver processes for DNS
     DOCS=off: Build and/or install documentation
     ECAP=off: Enable loadable content adaptation modules
     ESI=off: Enable support for ESI
     EXAMPLES=off: Build and/or install examples
     FOLLOW_XFF=off: Enable support for the X-Following-For header
     FS_AUFS=on: Enable AUFS (async-io) support
     FS_COSS=off: Enable COSS (not stable yet)
     HTCP=on: Enable HTCP support
     ICAP=off: Enable the ICAP client
     ICMP=off: Enable ICMP pinging and network measurement
     IDENT=on: Enable Ident lookups (RFC 931)
     IPV6=on: IPv6 protocol support
     KQUEUE=on: Enable kqueue(2) support
     LARGEFILE=off: Support large (>2GB) cache and log files
     SNMP=on: Enable SNMP support
     SSL=off: Enable SSL gatewaying support
     SSL_CRTD=off: Use ssl_crtd to handle SSL cert requests
     STACKTRACES=off: Enable automatic backtraces on fatal errors
     STRICT_HTTP=off: Make Squid strictly HTTP compliant
     TP_IPF=off: Enable transparent proxying with IPFilter
     TP_IPFW=off: Enable transparent proxying with IPFW
     TP_PF=off: Enable transparent proxying with PF
     VIA_DB=off: Enable Forward/Via database
     WCCP=on: Enable Web Cache Coordination Protocol
     WCCPV2=on: Enable Web Cache Coordination Protocol v2
```


----------



## prvcowboy (Aug 22, 2014)

Well I worked it around by doing `touch /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/squid/cert_tool` and `touch /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/squid/ext_kerberos_ldap_group_acl` and then `make install` without clean. But problem still persist.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 22, 2014)

Try compil_ing_ it with 
	
	



```
AUTH_SASL=on
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 22, 2014)

Always report this type of problems either at the freebsd-ports mailing list or via the bug database. There's been quite heavy emergency maintainance work on the port lately to get it staged properly before the deadline and it's possible that some mistake has slipped by. The port itself was unmaintained for a very long time and a complete mess until very recently when someone (marino@) just happened to have time to clean the port up. There's no proper maintainer for the port at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## prvcowboy (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks @kpa. I just created bug report https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=192936.


----------



## prvcowboy (Aug 24, 2014)

Fixed in squid33-3.3.11_6.


----------

